# Shampoo help



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My kids occasionaly get dry skin (THEY WILL NOT EAT ANYTHING FISHY NOR FISH OIL) so we give them coconut chips etc but what is a good all natural shampoo conditioner that is good for chi coats?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I got Amberleah lou lou shampoo and skin treatment spray from EPI, I put skin treatment on the cat and wow what a huge difference now no more dry skin, fur is so soft and silky. Love it going to order more. I am going to order the Ultra condition this time too. 

Epi-Pet Skin Treatment:The New Generation of High Performance Skin Care Products


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How do you give them their fish oil? 
Have you tried adding it to their meal?
What type of fish oils did you try?

I ask because it's strange to me that all 4 dislike it.
I've given it to all of my dogs and all of my rescues for years, never had an issue. It really is a miracle worker!

As for shampoo, this one I swear by, it is the absolute best imo, it helps 
make the skin supple and the coat glossy, and even helps repel parasites! 
Viry-Dog Cade Shampoo:
The Anti-parasites, Dandruff ...

I don't think just shampoo is enough, you have to work from inside out so to speak. What food do you feed?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> How do you give them their fish oil?
> Have you tried adding it to their meal?
> What type of fish oils did you try?
> 
> ...



The Basset hounds love it! I can give them Wild Alaskan Salmon in a can and they go nuts! My Cat Huly is allergic to all seafood, yes you heard me right a cat is allergic to seafood. 

BG and Sonny hate it all! I have tried fresh, canned salmon tuna etc, I tried Salmon oil on their food or cheese, I have tried ZP Venison and Fish and all is a big NO. They try to roll in it like it is goose poo :foxes15:

They currently eat the following:

*Great Life Grain Free Chicken kibble*

Ingredients

Chicken, Tapioca, Jicama, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Chicken Liver, Freeze Dried Pumpkin, Freeze Dried Squash, Freeze Dried Parsley, Freeze Dried Papaya, Freeze Dried Chia Seed, Freeze Dried Kale Sprouts, Freeze Dried Broccoli Sprouts, Freeze Dried Barely Sprouts, Inulin, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary, EnzymesAmylase, Protease, Cellulase, Pectinase, Lipase, Phytase, Xylanese, Hemicellulase, Alpha-galactosidase, Invertase), ProbioticsLactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product Dehydrated), Wild Salmon Oil, Vitamins (Lecithin, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), DL-Methionine, Minerals (Calcium Pantothenate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate). 

% Basis
Crude Protein (min) 30
Fat (min) 13 
Fiber (max) 4 
Moisture (max) 10 
Ash 6 
Calcium 1.37 
Phosphorus 1 .1 
Carbohydrates (min) 17 

Vitamins 
Carotene MG/KG 7.67 
Vitamin A IU/KG 21808 
Vitamin D IU/KG 2433 
Vitamin E IU/KG 129 
Vitamin K MG/KG 0.75 
Ascorbic Acid MG/KG 50 
Thiamine MG/KG 13.89 
Riboflavin MG/KG 11.21 
Pantothenic Acid MG/KG 21.71 
Biotin MG/KG .49 
Folic Acid MG/KG 0.45 
Choline MG/KG 4537 
Vitamin B12 MG/KG 0.189 
Vitamin B6 MG/KG 4.4 
Niacin MG/KG 68.9 Iodine MG/KG 3 

Amino Acids 
Methionine-Cystine 1.24 
Methionine 0.84 
Cystine 0.45 
Lysine 2.49 
Tryptophan 0.447 
Threonine 1.94 
Isoleucine 1.74 
Histidine 0.944 
Valine 1.95 
Leucine 3.31 
Arginine 1.33 
Phenylalanine-Tyrosine 1.81 
Taurine 0.075 

Minerals 
Sodium 0.42 
Potassium 0.88 
Chlorine 0.87 
Magnesium 0.14 
Sulfur 0.34 
Manganese MG/KG 33 
Iron MG/KG 312 
Copper MG/KG 7.79 
Zinc MG/KG 251 
Selenium MG/KG 0.66 

Essential Fatty Acids: 
Omega6 3 3.1 
Omega 3 .621
Arachidonic Acid .08 

Total Lactic Acid Micro-organisms- Not less than 800,000,000 CFU/lb (Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Bifodobacterium longum, Bacillus subtillus, Enterococcus faecium in equal amounts)

Enzymes: alpha Amylase- min 3500ug/lb, Cellulase- min 842ug/lb, Protease- min 1000ug/lb
Lipase-min 723ug/gm/lb, Pectinase-min 380ug/lb, Phytase-min 193ug/lb, Alpha-Galactosidase-min 109ug/lb
M.E. Kcal/Lb 1812
M.E. Kcal/cup 453
SUGGESTED DAILY FEEDING DIRECTIONS: PUPPIES Free ChoiceUP TO 25lbs ¼ - 1 CUP26-50LBS ¾ - 1 ½ CUPS 51-75LBS 1 - 2 CUPS 76+ LBS 2 - 5 CUPS Great Life Dog Food is nutrient active. Slowly incorporate Into diet over a number of days mixing with present dog food, Gradually increasing Great Life and diminishing other brand. The amounts suggested may vary according to age, size, temperament, activity level, breed and surroundings. 

And

*ZP Venison*


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Theresa, are you still using this EPI pet? I am lookin in to it. Miya's dandruff and dry skin is getting bad.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I know it might sounds weird but I use Johnson and Johnson Baby soap. So far no dry skin on Daisy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

teetee said:


> Theresa, are you still using this EPI pet? I am lookin in to it. Miya's dandruff and dry skin is getting bad.


I started trying this and so far my kids are doing great and they do not get flaky after a bath! 

Pet Head Feeling Flaky Shampoo

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Head-Feeling-Sensitive-Shampoo/dp/B0019VUHQ6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1338984904&sr=8-4

It is a strawberry smell and you can get it at any Pet Store or Target.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SVGGE0/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1/189-4671957-3030256?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_r=0N2HGP55CXK86GX40DZA&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B00757KWR2

This is the one I use & it's fantastic!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

teetee said:


> Theresa, are you still using this EPI pet? I am lookin in to it. Miya's dandruff and dry skin is getting bad.


Yes I am, it works so good on the cat her skin and fur is great now. no more dandruff and she doesn't itch any more. her fur is so pretty now. Amberleah lou lou fur I thought was coming in but it is not. She has not had any more break outs and she soft and smells so good. I will continue to buy it.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I am going through this same thing!! it must be a a chihuahua thing (dry flaky skin)


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Last night I bought comfy dog fur butter. I don't usually condition Miya, but I am going to start. Her flaky skin is bad. If that doesn't help I am going to try this EPI stuff. Which spray is it that you use Theresa?


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

For dogs with a flaky coat, you can also add some sheep fat to the food.
I don't know if it is available, but in holland you can buy it in liquid form, and in a hard form, almost like candle wax. 
99% of the dogs go crazy for it!
You must give it everyday, for at least one month... they will get a less flaky coat, and a more shiny coat.
Some dogs even loose less hair.

Here is a website of a dutch brand I sold myself in my former pet shop.
Good quality, and you have different tastes. I would go for natural if you have a dog that never had sheepfat before.

DOGS Health - Sheepfat | For The Outdoor Lifestyle and healthy happy animals.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

teetee said:


> Last night I bought comfy dog fur butter. I don't usually condition Miya, but I am going to start. Her flaky skin is bad. If that doesn't help I am going to try this EPI stuff. Which spray is it that you use Theresa?


I use the spray and the shampoo. and ear cleaner.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I use plain old petco brand hypoallergenic sensitive skin oatmeal formula. It works great. We started it because max had allergies, but now we use it cause it's great. And not too expensive either. but I have noticed Toby's skin getting a bit itchy, so I may start looking for something else.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't condition Miya ever...but I think that is part of the problem. After much research, I put my matrix conditioner on her, just to see. I know Ph balances are different, but one time isn't going to do anything. I tested a small part of her skin first to be sure she wouldn't have any type of reaction. I needed to try something to hold her over until her new stuff comes in the mail. Needless to say, she isn't itching nearly as much nor does she have flaky dandruff like she did. I just gave her the conditioner bath this morning and it's working great. Looking forward to her fur butter when it arrives. Hopefully with the oatmeal/aloe shampoo we normally use AND a conditioner, that should take care of it. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You can also get some Doggie spray on conditioner (the kind you leave on) I use this occasionally and it works like a champ!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

From a friend who shows dog, I got a nice tip.

Put a teaspoon with conditioner (for dogs) in 2 cups / 500ml water. shake real good!!
Just slightly mist your dog before you brush / groom them.
Should give them a nice, fresh and shiny coat.
Especially good for longcoats, should also prevent breaking the hairs.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wodjeka said:


> From a friend who shows dog, I got a nice tip.
> 
> Put a teaspoon with conditioner (for dogs) in 2 cups / 500ml water.
> Just slightly mist your dog before you brush / groom them.
> ...


Good Tip! I have never heard that before.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Huly said:


> Good Tip! I have never heard that before.


It works really nicely on my moms shihtzu's. 
We use a plants sprayer to mist them.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Huly said:


> You can also get some Doggie spray on conditioner (the kind you leave on) I use this occasionally and it works like a champ!


Christie,what website do you use to get this spray on coditioner?what is the name off it?might help Missy


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not use sulfates nor silicones on my own hair so I chose a shampoo that has neither as well for the girls. Earthbath puppy:
Earthbath Puppy - 16 oz - Free Shipping


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm using earth bath right now but I don't like the smell and it also leaves dry flakes on her. Still waiting on her new stuff, it's taking forever!


----------

